# Want to setup a tank for full life cycle



## BigFishy (Oct 21, 2013)

So I am looking at getting back into darts with my daughters help. She is really excited to have frogs. 

Anyway, is there anyone out there who has had success with having there frogs breed in the tank and then the tads develop in the same tank? If so can you share your success.

thanks


----------



## Soldier17 (Mar 26, 2012)

I would imagine you would setup a viv with the concept of an Oophaga tank. Also, a small pond in the tank would be a good idea. Watchout for competition (even cannibalism) between the tadpoles while in the pond.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

I personally haven't, but I have heard of many people doing this with Ranitomeya imitator, Ranitomeya Vanzolinii, and Oophaga Pumilio. Any non obligate or obligate egg feeder will raise their own tadpoles in tank as long as they are in a properly set up tank with some broms and/or film canisters.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

What species do you want to do this with? 

I have done it plenty with Tincs and Leucs.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

BigFishy said:


> So I am looking at getting back into darts with my daughters help. She is really excited to have frogs.
> 
> Anyway, is there anyone out there who has had success with having there frogs breed in the tank and then the tads develop in the same tank? If so can you share your success.
> 
> thanks


I set up the tank in this thread for just that purpose: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/114145-40g-breeder-paludarium-build-thread.html

So far so good. I've had three tads morph out so far with several more in the water with back legs.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I've done it/had it happen in a few of my vivs over the years. Go through the flickr galleries in my signature to see some of my vivs and how I build ponds.


Basically though if there is a pond in the viv it can and probably will happen if you don't pull eggs. A small pond may only support a few tads at best and they might cannibalize each other or give off chemicals that inhibit others tad's growth so you usually won't get the success rate you get raising them out of tank but it is cool to see and gives them an option if you miss some eggs or something. I generally build all my vivs with pond just so this is possible.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I've done it several times with Oophaga who take care of the tads themselves.

it also works with Dendrobates.

but from me and my friends experience tads growing in the tank tend to turn out smaller and waker than hand-nurtured frogs.


you can also try to build something like this:

Landgang und Aufzucht Terrarium 30 x 40 x 30, 59,90 €


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a tank that is about 115 gallons with a group of orange Phyllobates bicolor in it. I have a couple large broms and a water area in the middle. 

I have a couple of froglets hopping around in there now. I saw one morph out in one of the broms. I also constantly see tads in the water area. 

The froglets that have developed on their own in the tank seem to be a little larger than the frogs I have raised from eggs that I have pulled.


----------



## BigFishy (Oct 21, 2013)

frogfreak said:


> What species do you want to do this with?
> 
> I have done it plenty with Tincs and Leucs.


We were looking at either Patricias or green sips.


----------



## BigFishy (Oct 21, 2013)

MrBiggs said:


> I set up the tank in this thread for just that purpose: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/114145-40g-breeder-paludarium-build-thread.html
> 
> So far so good. I've had three tads morph out so far with several more in the water with back legs.


Nice Build. How deep is the water feature? Is there ever a concern of the depth with regards to the swimming ability of adult frogs?


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

BigFishy said:


> Nice Build. How deep is the water feature? Is there ever a concern of the depth with regards to the swimming ability of adult frogs?


It's about 2" deep, 2.5" maximum. There's no concern at all because there are PLENTY of access points where they could get of the water.


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey BigFishy,

My 6 year old son and I set up a tank to do the same thing. We have a group of E. anthonyi which from my research seem like good candidates for this type of thing.

Your thread inspired me to take a new photo as I have neglected the thread I started as I have been pretty busy. Please see the setup below that we did in hopes to provide enough to allow for in tank cycling.









We seeded pretty heavy with springtails and isopods to make sure there would be food available when the time comes for the morphs. The water is about 2.5" deep at the max and the stream is a very gently flow. I estimate there is about 4.5 gallons of water in the pond and false bottom reservoir.

I wish you and your daughter all the best on your project. My son and I have really been enjoying our setup and hope to start hearing some calling soon.

Gary


----------



## BigFishy (Oct 21, 2013)

Polypodium said:


> Hey BigFishy,
> 
> My 6 year old son and I set up a tank to do the same thing. We have a group of E. anthonyi which from my research seem like good candidates for this type of thing.
> 
> ...


Gary, your tank looks great. Yeah my daughter is 4 and just loves frogs, she cant wait tell we setup a tank and go pick out the frogs. 

Not sure when kids start doing science projects but you guys should track the progress and maybe do a experiment of in tank life cycle vs out of tank traditional rearing techniques.


----------

